# Crystal Shade series - Update: Website updated!



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

*Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1*
*Epic / YA Fantasy - Length: 147740 words (Digital Edition) / 350 pages (Paperback Edition)*
*Volume 1 ISBN: 978-963-08-2683-9 (Kindle), 978-963-08-2684-6 (EPub), 978-963-08-2685-3 (LIT), 978-963-08-2686-0 (PDF), 978-963-08-2687-7 (Paperback)*
*Get the Digital Edition via CStore Online* *Retailer link collection also available at CStore, Crystal Shade's Online Store.
*Kindleboards Profile*

*"Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories."*
Seven year old Grace always dreamt of becoming a guardian angel; like those who guarded and guided her people and prepared to bravely fight in a dreaded mythical event, the Crystal Shade - which never came. It's not like Grace ever wanted to see Demons. Or wants to know what evil and darkness is - things that no one ever faced on her world and as the legends says, the Crystal Shade carries within -, nor does she want to die to be reborn as a guardian. But she thinks the mysterious life of angels is so noble, a fable that it sounds exciting - until it actually happens.

Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1 explores the early life of a young daydreaming soul who is destined to reveal the forgotten past of her home world and to seek the answer to the eternal question; what the legendary Crystal Shade really is.

*IMPORTANT:* Please be advised that Crystal Shade: Angeni and its episodic release, Crystal Shade: Episodes is not a fast and easy mainstream read. You can't quickly skim through and read it in one night, but you have to absorb the words and create the fantasy in your mind. *If you don't like slower-paced books, DO NOT buy Crystal Shade.*

______________________________________________________________________________________

_*"This is not your everyday Fantasy novel."*_
Smashwords Review

_*"This book is a change from everything I've read recently. The story itself unfolds more gently, the action moving at a slower pace most of the time. The writing is beautiful. Elegant, even."*_
Rebecca McKinnon, The Crooked Word / Goodreads Review

_*"Beautiful writing. A story line that is well thought out." *_
David Allan, Tumbling Books Review

_*"Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1 is beautifully written with detailed descriptions of both the people and the world they inhabit. An intriguing and complex fantasy novel which will leave you breathlessly anticipating the next Volume."*_
Star, Bibliophilic Book Blog / Amazon US Review

_*"A detailed, descriptive and imaginative fantasy story."*_
Krista Burnbright, Cubicle Blindness / Amazon US Review

_*"This was such an interesting story concept for me, I remember when I received the book for review, and I remember thinking to myself how is a story being told by a seven year old going to work. I mean even in the YA genre seven is a little young, I wondered if I was going to be able to identify with the character, and for me as a reader I need to be able to identify with the characters in the book. But the book is really so much more than I thought it was going to be."*_
Kathryn S. Steves, UFR Reviews / Amazon US Review

_*"I enjoyed the storytelling aspect of the novel; storytelling fascinates me, and I like it when is shows up in novels. I assume that for the high fantasy genre, this is a solid novel. I think that people who like high fantasy more than I do and who have more experience with the genre than I do will really enjoy The Crystal Shade."*_
Kelly Brocklehurst, The Bookscape Report

______________________________________________________________________________________

*Crystal Shade: Episodes, the episodic release of Crystal Shade: Angeni is also available HERE*
*To learn more about Crystal Shade, please visit it's official website HERE (Flash based website).*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

*CRYSTAL SHADE: EPISODES*
Crystal Shade: Episodes, is the episodic release of the Epic / YA Fantasy trilogy, Crystal Shade: Angeni. It was created with the intention of leading new readers into this beautiful world via its unique episodic storytelling and lower price. *If you already own Crystal Shade: Angeni, DO NOT buy Crystal Shade: Episodes.*











*Crystal Shade: Episodes #1*
*Length: 30801 words (Digital Edition only)*
*ISBN: 978-963-89461-9-5 (Kindle), 978-963-89520-0-4 (EPub)*
*Get the Digital Edition via CStore Online* *Retailer link collection also available at CStore, Crystal Shade's Online Store.
*Kindleboards Profile*

*"Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories."*
Seven year old Grace always dreamt of becoming a guardian angel; like those who guarded and guided her people and prepared to bravely fight in a dreaded mythical event, the Crystal Shade - which never came. It's not like Grace ever wanted to see Demons. Or wants to know what evil and darkness is - things that no one ever faced on her world and as the legends says, the Crystal Shade carries within -, nor does she want to die to be reborn as a guardian. But she thinks the mysterious life of angels is so noble, a fable that it sounds exciting - until it actually happens.

Crystal Shade: Episodes #1 explores the life of a young daydreaming girl who seeks the answer to the eternal question of, what the legendary Crystal Shade really is.

*IMPORTANT:* Crystal Shade: Episodes, is the episodic release of the Epic / YA Fantasy trilogy, Crystal Shade: Angeni. It was created with the intention of leading new readers into this beautiful world via its unique episodic storytelling and lower price. Episodes #1 contains the first full story arc, Chapters 1-3 of Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1, which is also available. *If you already own Crystal Shade: Angeni, DO NOT buy Crystal Shade: Episodes.* Please be advised that Crystal Shade: Angeni and its episodic release, Crystal Shade: Episodes is not a fast and easy mainstream read. You can't quickly skim through and read it in one night, but you have to absorb the words and create the fantasy in your mind. *If you don't like slower-paced books, DO NOT buy Crystal Shade.*












*Crystal Shade: Episodes #2*
*Length: 65316 words (Digital Edition only)*
*ISBN: 978-963-89520-1-1 (Kindle), 978-963-89520-2-8 (EPub)*
*Get the Digital Edition via CStore Online* *Retailer link collection also available at CStore, Crystal Shade's Online Store.
*Kindleboards Profile*

*"Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories."*
Crystal Shade: Episodes #2 begins where Crystal Shade: Episodes #1 left off. The second episode explores the early life of a young daydreaming angel who must face her nightmares, conquer her fears, and must learn the past of her known, yet so unknown world, so she may find her path in the present to determine the future.

*IMPORTANT:* Crystal Shade: Episodes, is the episodic release of the Epic / YA Fantasy trilogy, Crystal Shade: Angeni. It was created with the intention of leading new readers into this beautiful world via its unique episodic storytelling and lower price. Episodes #2 contains the second full story arc, Chapters 4-6 of Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1, which is also available. *If you already own Crystal Shade: Angeni, DO NOT buy Crystal Shade: Episodes.* Please be advised that Crystal Shade: Angeni and its episodic release, Crystal Shade: Episodes is not a fast and easy mainstream read. You can't quickly skim through and read it in one night, but you have to absorb the words and create the fantasy in your mind. *If you don't like slower-paced books, DO NOT buy Crystal Shade.*












*Crystal Shade: Episodes #3*
*Length: 53463 words (Digital Edition only)*
*ISBN: 978-963-89520-3-5 (Kindle), 978-963-89520-4-2 (EPub)*
*Get the Digital Edition via CStore Online* *Retailer link collection also available at CStore, Crystal Shade's Online Store.
*Kindleboards Profile*

*"Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories."*
Crystal Shade: Episodes #3 begins where Crystal Shade: Episodes #2 left off. The third episode explores the days when under the shadow of the approaching Crystal Shade a true nightmare ready to unfold and the youngest daydreamer must step out of her safe dreams to face the cold cruel reality.

*IMPORTANT:* Crystal Shade: Episodes, is the episodic release of the Epic / YA Fantasy trilogy, Crystal Shade: Angeni. It was created with the intention of leading new readers into this beautiful world via its unique episodic storytelling and lower price. Episodes #3 contains the third full story arc, Chapters 7-9 of Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1, which is also available. *If you already own Crystal Shade: Angeni, DO NOT buy Crystal Shade: Episodes.* Please be advised that Crystal Shade: Angeni and its episodic release, Crystal Shade: Episodes is not a fast and easy mainstream read. You can't quickly skim through and read it in one night, but you have to absorb the words and create the fantasy in your mind. *If you don't like slower-paced books, DO NOT buy Crystal Shade.*











*Crystal Shade: Episodes #4*
*Length: TBA*
*ISBN: 978-963-89520-5-9 (Kindle), 978-963-89520-6-6 (EPub)*
*Coming in 2012*

_*Important:*_ Please, always read the description and the excerpt before making any purchase.

*Go to Post 1, Crystal Shade: Angeni* (Website, purchase links, cover pictures, additional info, reviews)


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

I know I told you elsewhere before, Guardian, but those covers are beautiful. I especially like the volume 2 one. I'll be diving in to reading volume 1 soon, I expect.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Ooh!  Looks interesting!  The cover art is stunning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

*Check out Crystal Shade's brand new website HERE*.

New features: CStore Online (Crystal Shade's new Online Store), Brilliance and Shade start up option to those who like or hate background music, revised arts, revised menu system and much-much more.

*Great Easter Day Discount (April 6-9) on CStore Online.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Get the Torrent Exclusive Introductory Release, *Crystal Shade: Sapphire Edition* for *Free* via *CStore Online* (Torrent Client Required). 
Additional primary download locations; *The Pirate Bay, Demonoid*

*Crystal Shade: Sapphire Edition Content:*
*#1, CRYSTAL SHADE: INTRODUCTION* 
- 26 pages long torrent exclusive PDF release.
- Five short spoiler free chapters introducing the world and the development.
- Introduction of the main character in her own words.
- Introduction of the world in the words of the main character.
- Crystal Shade: Angeni in the words of Book Reviewers
- 28 Concept and Design Arts.
- Certificates of a Guardian Angel.
- Author bio and links.

*#2, CRYSTAL SHADE: EPISODES #1 (Epic / YA Fantasy)* 
- Kindle, EPub, Lit & PDF Editions.
- Exclusive Sapphire Edition Cover.
- Contains the first full story arc, Chapters 1-3 of *Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1*.

*#3, BONUS STORY: PALE MOONLIGHT (Noir Novelette)*
- Kindle, Epub, Lit & PDF Editions.

*#4, WALLPAPERS*
- Angeni Logo (Blue, Gold, Red & Exclusive Black and Sapphire).
- Crystal Shade Logo (Blue, Gold, Red & Exclusive Black and Sapphire).
- Resolutions 1280x720, 1360x768, 1600x900, 1920x1080.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Due to the recent success of the torrent exclusive release, *Crystal Shade: Sapphire Edition*, its exclusive content, *Crystal Shade: Introduction PDF* is now also available via standard download / browser PDF reader. Read the 26 pages long PDF *HERE*.










*Content:*
- Five short spoiler free chapters introducing the world and the development.
- Introduction of the main character in her own words.
- Introduction of the world in the words of the main character.
- Crystal Shade: Angeni in the words of Book Reviewers
- 28 Concept and Design Arts.
- Certificates of a Guardian Angel.
- Author bio and links.

If you like the world of Crystal Shade, buy the first volume via *CStore Online*.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Check out the updated e-store of Crystal Shade, *CStore Online* or visit the *Official Website* to learn more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

Onward to 800.  Join now!

*Official Facebook Page*


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Check out the one and half minute long 720p HD concept video of Crystal Shade's unique, versatile and silently beautiful flying craft, the Anshara.

P.S.: Watch in 720p HD.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Crystal Shade: Introduction, a free, 26 pages long concept and development PDF is now available on *CStore Online* / Special Releases. You may also click *here* to read it now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

A rare shot about the first ones;









Foreground; #10928312R00222 (a.k.a. Junior)
Background (from left to right); #13431349R00201, #13431350R00201, #13431351R00201, #13431352R00201

_*Crystal Shade (Epic / YA Fantasy)*_
Kindle digital edition, 148052 words; http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00660MU8I
Paperback 6x9, 348 pages; http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/9630826879
Website: www.crystalshadeangeni.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

The Crystal Shade website has been updated with revised graphic design, three new wallpaper sets, a free, introductory concept and design PDF (Excerpt or CStore Online / Special Releases) and revised Online Store with excerpts and updated retailer link collection. Check it out! And don't forget; each volumes has a different soundtrack, so as different arts.

http://www.crystalshadeangeni.com


----------

